# PCA GA - Reformed Evangelism



## CharlieJ (Jun 7, 2011)

Apparently, there will be a seminar on "Reformed Evangelism" at the PCA GA this year. Here's a link to an article by the presenter: byFaith Magazine - In the Church - A


----------

